# Re-covering furnishings



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A good friend of ours has just set up on his own and is skilled in re-covering cushions, furniture etc.

He recently re-covered all the seats and backrests in our Burstner and did an excellent job at a good price. He has done Caravans and Motorhomes in the past although the business concentrated on manufacturing and covering furniture for Domestic, Industrial and the Pub trade. Now that he is on his own, he will specialise in caravans, Motorhomes and Domestic repairs and re-covering. He has access to a wide range of fabrics.

He is based in the Gateshead area, his name is Ken Brown and his Mobile number is 0784 1519473.

I can certainly recommend the quality of his work.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

wonder how long before a report for advertising gets made on this one.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Disgusting, blatant advertising, and the bugger is miles away from us, so it still looks like I'm going to have to figure out upholstering, GRR GRR


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

GOT IT 747 noted his number in my little black book for future needs.  
Nice to have contacts on the doorstep :lol:


----------

